# Spalte in Excel fixieren



## HPB (28. April 2006)

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie man in einem excel sheet EINE Spalte oder Zeile so formatiert, dass sie beim Scrollen des Bildschirms erhalten bleibt?

Beispiel:

Meine Mappe ist sehr breit, in der ersten Spalte steht die Bezeichnung. Wenn ich nach rechts scrolle, soll die Spalte A die ganze Zeit auf dem Monitor sichtbar bleiben, Spalte B,C,? verschwinden der Reihe nach. Dafür kommen die Spalten G,H,I schrittweise ins Bild.

Ich habe unter Fester fixieren glaube ich den richtigen Ansatz gefunden, oder?
Leider verstehe ich nicht, wie ich festlege, welche Spalten fixiert werden sollen. Ich habe versucht, nur die erste Spalte (oder auch die ersten beiden) zu fixieren. Wenn ich diese Spalten komplett markiere, wird aber trotzdem bis Spalte E fixiert und eine zusätzliche Fixierung der Zeilen vorgenommen, die ich gar nicht möchte. Wie fixiere ich nur die erste Spalte?
Danke für eure Hilfe.

Peter
(Ich habe auch mal im Netz gesucht: http://www.supportnet.de/threads/1038736. Aber irgendwie bekomme ich es nicht hin  )


----------



## HPB (28. April 2006)

Hallo,
habe die Lösung!
Anstatt die Spalten zu markieren, die fixiert werden sollen, muss man die erste Spalte markieren, die variabel sein soll ;-)


----------

